# Ticket Prices



## motojet (Mar 11, 2008)

I was reading the news this morning about the Dubai World Cup race and that got me to thinking. I know that there are a lot of sporting events in Dubai from horse racing to tennis to formula 1 etc.. How affordable are these events? Are they something that the average person can see or are the ticket prices so crazy that only the rich and famous can afford a ticket? I could probably just google this but I am rather busy since I will be moving to Dubai in little over a month! Just curious to everyone's thoughts. Thanks.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Well, yes you can google - or find all ticket prices on the Time Out website.

Off the top of my head for most gigs here the prices seem to range from 195 to 395. Occassionally more for VIP seating etc. This is for 'Western' acts, no idea about the Indian or Arabic events.

Tickets for the tennis on the first few days were priced at around Dhs 25 if I remember correctly.


----------

